# Lanz tractor



## Tapsa

My new project will take time, a year or two, I don't know.


----------



## minh-thanh

Hi Tapsa .
That is Great Project ! 
I got a question, what engine do you use ?


----------



## Tapsa

I don't know the correct engine name in English, but I would assume a hot plug motor


----------



## Tapsa

Crankshaft parts complete


----------



## Tapsa

Piston


----------



## kadora

Did you silver soldered crank shaft parts?


----------



## Tapsa

I haven't had time to do it yet but I


----------



## Tapsa

Not so many parts are ready compared with the time used


----------



## Tapsa

Hello everyone, has been busy for two weeks. I haven't had a workshop at all. I was a Speedway race in Latvia. from the video you can see Latvian competitions. I do not run a race, I'm only sponsor of the team.
Tapsa


----------



## Tapsa

Today I was able to do some parts again


----------



## a41capt

Tapsa said:


> Hello everyone, has been busy for two weeks. I haven't had a workshop at all. I was a Speedway race in Latvia. from the video you can see Latvian competitions. I do not run a race, I'm only sponsor of the team.
> Tapsa




In another life, many, many years ago (1968 ), I had the opportunity to run a couple Speedway races in Orange County, California.

As a flat track rider, I thought I was prepared to run competitively, and while I finished third on my first attempt, I didn’t have sponsorship, and was using a loaned bike (J.A.P. On a Hagon frame). That was an expensive sport, and as a teenager, beyond my financial capability to continue!

Thanks for the memories!!!

Sorry for the hijack, but I had to comment on the Tapsa post.


----------



## kadora

Speedway races were popular in 1968 in Czechoslovakia . I was big fan .
I have built little  JAWA ESO speedway engine to remind my  youth.


----------



## a41capt

kadora said:


> Speedway races were popular in 1968 in Czechoslovakia . I was big fan .
> I have built little  JAWA ESO speedway engine to remind my  youth.



Fantastic! Any more pictures?

John W


----------



## Tapsa

Hello kadora Have any drawings on your engine. I would be very interested in buying. Thank you for the great picture of the Jawa engine.
Tapsa


----------



## kadora

Thank you guys.
My thread to Eso engine 
https://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/threads/eso-engine-machining.26051/


----------



## Tapsa

Hey everybody. Fuel tank and other small parts, I had time to do










































Tapsa


----------



## wesley

Great work am following along with joy,its a pity there is not alot of model tractors being made,maybe this will start a lanz trend to make them,keep it up.


----------



## Tapsa

Thanks, I'm so busy with my work and can concentrate on this only on weekends, if even then.


----------



## michelko

Very nice Project, will follow it for sure.
About the gear, are you sure you used the right cutter?
It´s marked as #7 55-134 teeth. For a ten tooth gear it should be cutter #1
The gear (tooth) doesn´t look Right to me.

Michael


----------



## Tapsa




----------



## Tapsa

Hi all, I've been busy with my work, here some photos how my project proceeds.
Smoke pipe project and all parts fotos.
Tapsa


----------



## Tapsa

Hello everyone.
at work it's been so busy that had very little time for workshop.
Some little parts I have done.
Tapsa


----------



## Tapsa

Hey everybody. It's been a busy time and I haven't got time to do parts at the workshop. All time I had went to cleaning. Today I had couple of hours to do parts.



















Big, big cleanig two days




















More smoke pipe parts


----------



## Tapsa

Smoke pipe


----------



## wesley

Good work tapsa ,nice workshop you have ,keep up the good work.


----------



## Tapsa

Thanks Wesley
I'm sorry that I can't answer to everyone. I have to ask help in writing in English. You all work so well


----------



## minh-thanh

Hi Tapsa !
Do not worry about your english !
My English is very bad, and I often use google translate and people are still happy to help me. That's one of the things I like about this forum!


----------



## Tapsa

Hello all.

Today I made a few small parts. There is a problem with the motor body, because I have not yet received the material I have ordered.
Tapsa


----------



## Tapsa

Hello everyone.
Had time to make some tiny parts today.

On Friday there was Speedway Finnish Championship League competition in my home town. 
The team which I am engaged as a mechanican, won the race superiory.  

www.tr-mainos.fi/2.8kuusaa

Tapsa


----------



## Keith Aspin

Nice job.Keep up the good work.


----------



## Tapsa

Thanks, soon I can try to fit the parts together. More photos attached,
Tapsa


----------



## Tapsa

First test assembly and missing parts mapping.
Tapsa


----------



## johnmcc69

Nice collection of parts! Looking good!
-Congratulations on the speedway wins!

 John


----------



## Tapsa

Thanks John!
Team driver number one won the Finnish championship and was second at Latvian champion race.
The other team driver fell and was on fourth place at Finnish champion race.

Some photos from parts which are ready but not yet finalized.


----------



## Tapsa

Hi everyone, I hope you understand what I do and how.
Tapsa


----------



## Tapsa

Hi all
The engine body begins to be completed. some small parts have been completed


----------



## Tapsa

Hi everybody. The engine frame is slowly becoming completed. I haven't had time to be at the workshop lately.


----------



## Tapsa

Hi, the engine body is finally ready. The next step is sorting and matching the finished parts and making it possible


----------



## Tapsa

Hi everyone. Parts are slowly being completed and the project is slowly progressing. I have not set a schedule for when to be ready. Almost half of the parts are ready.


----------



## Tapsa

Hi for a long time. I was in a hurry and haven't got to the workshop. Some parts I have finished.


----------



## Tapsa

Hi all, I've been busy lately but now after two days in my work shop I've got parts differing in shape onwards.


----------



## Tapsa




----------



## Tapsa

Hi all HMEMs. Today has been a quiet day in the workshop. I put together a model of what the Lanz tractor looks like.


----------



## aka9950202

Are you manually bending the plate? It looks very neat and consistent. 

Cheers, 

Andrew in Melbourne


----------



## Tapsa

Hi Andrew, yes, I manually bend over the metal. I haven't been in my workshop recently and I haven't finished new parts. However, I have taken pictures of the parts earlier completed and 
I put new pictures when I've got more parts finished.
BR Tapsa
Finland


----------



## Tapsa

Hi, I haven't forgotten you. I've done small parts and that is why I have not written anything here. Here is a small series of pictures what I have done, I have not taken photos of all the parts.


----------



## Tapsa




----------



## larryg

I am so enjoying this build.  When I dream of making models I can't even dream of stuff as nice as your doing.

lg
no neat sig line


----------



## Tapsa

Hey, the Lanz tractor is slowly moving forward. One part at a time will be completed. I've built a test
tractor and tried to see if the parts fit together.


----------



## Tapsa

1


----------



## Tapsa

Hi, it's been a while from the previous update. Busy times, but I have got some small parts done and the build is proceeding. Sorry I can´t tell you more detailed how the work is going on. However, here some photos of the build.


----------



## bobden72

Tapsa said:


> Hi, it's been a while from the previous update. Busy times, but I have got some small parts done and the build is proceeding. Sorry I can´t tell you more detailed how the work is going on. However, here some photos of the build.
> 
> Lovely job, I always look forward to your updates keep them coming.


----------



## johnmcc69

Thats another nice set of parts!

 Great work!

 John


----------



## Brian Hutchings

That's looking really good. I've been looking at the possibility of making something similar myself.
All the best, Brian


----------



## dnalot

Its looking great. It will be interesting to see if it develops the powered needed to get it moving. 

Mark T


----------



## Tapsa

I thank you all, just a while ago found out this Project of the Month recognition. Feeling humble and happy, you all are great builders. 

Tapsa


----------



## tornitore45

I like this to be my next project.
I downloaded the drawing from grabcad.com
I also downloaded a free .step file viewer but does not work
Any of you know a good free viewer?


----------



## Tapsa

Hi*tornitore45*, here are the drawings in PDF format

https://modelengineeringwebsite.com/Lanz_Bulldog.html


----------



## tornitore45

Thank Tapsa


----------



## tornitore45

I have worked on the drawing to create my own bill of materials and found a couple of dimension missing.  Some can be guessed by the drawing scale but the crank Throw (1/2 of the stroke) is not given and the short side of the fuel tank is not given either.   Have you managed to decode it?

Also the Coupling Belt listed as LANZ-5-01 has no drawing
The Bent Crank looking part LANZ-1-53A on sheet 4 is not on the list and could not spot it on any of the assemblies
Have any info on them?

You are doing great work at great speed.


----------



## wesley

Yes having looked at  my drawings l am in need of the missing dimensions as well ,apart from the crank ,have that bit sorted now ,pm sent to tornitore45.
        wes


----------



## Tapsa

Hi, sorry not replied, so busy before Christmas. 1/2 of the stroke is 22 millimeters. 
The Belt dimensions I don't have, haven't done them yet.


----------



## wesley

Yes l can not seem to find all the fuel tank sizes on the drawing as well ,if you get time tapsa can you post them up please,may get time over the holiday to make a start on the tank.
          wes


----------



## Tapsa

Hi all, just when I thought to spend time in building the Lanz tractor, I got sick. Been in bed with bad flue.
Anyway, wish you all Happy New Year,
Tapsa


----------



## tornitore45

Wish a speedy recovery, you can't start a new year sic.
Went through the drawing to make a Bill of Material with stock blank sizes.
Turns out I have 1/2 of the metal already but the rear wheels blanks and all 4 tires are difficult to source

Happy new year.


----------



## wesley

Get better soon tapsa,and a happy new year to you


----------



## Tapsa

Hi, getting better slowly, some tiny parts done. 
Tapsa


----------



## Tapsa

Hi, now I can update new photos from my work.
Tapsa


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Tapsa--I am in awe of what you are doing here. Beautiful work on an interesting project.---Brian


----------



## dsage

Tapsa:
Are you finding the drawings satisfactory?
Any serious errors or omissions?


----------



## Tapsa

In some parts in drawings have not found dimensions.


----------



## wesley

I think that most of De walls drawings can be a bit like that ,plus he tends to cram to many on each sheet ,just my opinion,but then his drawings are free , and when l mailed him with a query he mailed back just fine and seems a dam nice chap
 wes


----------



## tornitore45

The drawing have several missing dimension, but most are not critical and can be eyeballed since the details are scaled.  All said the drawings are worth much more that what we paid for.
I found the ball bearing dimension impossible to source so I had to verify that what is available on the market could be adapted in.
One observation is that, except for the Modulo 1 gears, all gears and racks dimension do not conform with the gear theory. There a couple of Modulo ~1.35 which is not standard either as metric or Diametral Pitch.


----------



## wesley

Yes tornitore  l agree with you ,the gears look a bit hit an miss ,as for the bearings l am going to use a mixture of metric an imper ones and with luck sort it out as l go,going back to the gears l intend to use 16 dp for the bull gear set up,thou l am not in to deep yet with the model but  make a couple of bits as a change from my steam tractor ,plus have been given a book an plans of a steam donkey engine by W M Harris so have been gathering bits for that as well ,yep l know to many projects at once,but do find that if you have more than one on the go there is always something to do while waiting or saving to buy metal etc.


----------



## tornitore45

I am still working on the Edwards 5 radial engine but collecting data for the Lanz.
I review the metal requirements against the stock available.  I like to have or locate a source for any hard to find or expensive part before I start
Great minds think alike.
I found I have a couple of bearing and use the closest metric or imperial I can match.
For the gears:
The Bull gear as specified turns out to be Modulus ~1.36  or DP=18.7 neither a standard.   I plan to substitute a pair of 17/50 teeth Modulus 1.5 which gives me practically the same Center-to-Center distance and gear ratio.

Parts 2-14 and 4-27  are to all effect racks, even if made with a circular cross section.
The circular pitch for a Modulus one gear is 3.14 mm  NOT 3.5mm
My guess is the the original design needed clearance for using a 13mm OD instead of a 12mm as required by a 10 teeth gear and the fact that the gears are cut wit straight flanks.
Pinion with less than 16 teeth are a bit problematic but these applications move only a fraction of turn as snail pace.
I plan to cut gears as theory mandates.


----------



## Tapsa

Hello, have had many work projects at the same time and had time to do only some small parts. So that's why I had to take a break with Lanz. I will update some photos shortly.


----------



## tornitore45

This is as far as I got a month ago.  I started from the wheels because I did not like the originals. I considered my design the most difficult part so I tackle them first.

I have to question for anyone that can shed some light
1) Have you sourced the two belts on anything close? Would you share the source
2) Part 1-11 on page 3 called "motor block oil channel"  Can not find where it goes.


----------



## rutzen

I think more models of vintage tractors would be made but there are apparently no drawings available.  I would like to made a model of a Rumely Oil Pull but no drawings can be had seemingly.


----------



## gg89220

hello
we see the 1.11 mark on the right, I made this tractor


----------



## tornitore45

Thanks Eagle Eye    gg89220

I suppose it channels the oil dripping from the cylinder onto one of the moving parts in front.


----------



## Tapsa

Sorry not have had time to follow the conversation, I have now too many other projects going on.


----------



## tornitore45

I am breaking my head trying to figure the valve operation.
Is it operated by the cam on the crankshaft?   If so what is the part that rides on the cam?
From the assembly it may appear that there is a linkage from the flywheel rim to the bracket/shaft/lever contraption on top of the cylinder.  In that case there is no hole for a screw on the flywheel.

Has anyone figured that out?     Appreciate help.


----------



## tornitore45

This is as far as I got


----------



## tornitore45

To people that have built a Lanz per plans.

Does the transmission parts drawings and assembly makes any sense? Does it work?
I can't figure how it all works, Forward-Idle-Reverse

Thanks


----------



## gg89220

hello
yes it works, there is good forward and reverse gear, I did not control the clutch on mine


----------



## tornitore45

Thank you so much GG89220, the pictures are awesome and very useful.
I suppose the only way to figure it out is to build all the parts and see how the can fit.
I have done something similar in a virtual way by redrawing them and playing like when you move "paper" furniture's on a "paper" room.


----------



## tornitore45

The tranny is beginning to come together.

Now another question.   How is the wick lighted?  There seems to be no access.
How is the engine shroud fastened to the chassis?
 Thanks


----------



## gg89220

hello
slide the top


----------

